# Sony ARW files do not show in iOS



## LucienBluefoot (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello All,

I’m considering buying a Sony RX100 V and so downloaded some sample raw files from various review websites. For whatever reason, the files do not show in the iOS ‘Photos’ app, or indeed in any app running on my iPad Pro - not even Lightroom or Photoshop Express. To establish if this was a problem specific to the RX100, I downloaded ARW files from other models of Sony camera. I experienced the same problem with all of them. 

Do any of you experienced Sony users have this problem? This would be a deal breaker for me - I use my iPad for editing in Lightroom a lot of the time. 

Other raw formats - i.e. Fuji & Canon work fine. 

Thanks in advance,

Chris


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2019)

it seems that your software does not have support for the Sony ARW files.I have been in similar situations before, and it is an annoyance for sure


----------



## CherylL (Sep 15, 2019)

Download Sony's PlayMemories to view the raw files.  I use it for import of video and raw files.  I have Photoshop CS5 and can view/edit but not import.
PlayMemories Home Download


----------



## LucienBluefoot (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks Cheryl.

I just downloaded the app on my iPad but it doesn’t appear to work. Looking at reviews on the app store, it seems it doesn’t work at all after a fairly recent update. 

I might give the RX100 a miss.


----------



## crf8 (Sep 16, 2019)

Imaging edge mobile replaced play memories. Don’t know if that will help you.


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------

